# Leak from around the skylight in our 1989 Hymer



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, it appears that we have a leak (I just noticed a small mark on the interior roof of the motorhome with a few speckles of mould  ) My hubby has just jumped up to have a nosey and it looks as if the seal of the skylight has gone - any suggestions or tips please ? Our (old but lovely) Hymer is new to us so any issues that are thrown our way are all a new learning process !
I am happy to pay for the job to be dealt with my a professional but we either need to keep her dry until a professional can be found and can come out or if the job is easy I can save some £££.
Appreciate any advice,
Thanks
Floss


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If it is just a small leak you may get away with an "overseal" ie just go around the existing seal with another layer of sikaflex512.
Best way though is to completely remove the skylight, clean off all the old seal and start again using a fresh tube of sikaflex 512 (available from any good caravan accessory shop but check the date code on it).



Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Floss

I know nothing about your van, but in principle if your husband can remove the skylight it can be fixed very easily.

Any decent caravan accessory store will have several sealing compounds on offer, and it's a pretty simple job. You need a non-setting compound - just in case the skylight has to come off again in the future.

Scrape off the old sealant and clean both surfaces as well as you can. White spirit is useful here. Then apply new sealant and replace the skylight.

Sealant usually comes either as a flat strip on a roll (which is probably the easiest to use) or in a tube from which you squirt a long "worm" of sealant. The "worm" will be softer and may give a better seal since less pressure will be needed to squash it into close contact as you replace the skylight.

Use plenty and "thumb" the excess sealant round the edges to ensure a good exterior seal and make it look tidy - not that it matters too much if it looks a bit scruffy. Nobody will see it. :wink: 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

trevorf said:


> If it is just a small leak you may get away with an "overseal" ie just go around the existing seal with another layer of sikaflex512.
> Best way though is to completely remove the skylight, clean off all the old seal and start again using a fresh tube of sikaflex 512 (available from any good caravan accessory shop but check the date code on it).
> Trevor


Hi Tevor

Just saw your post.

Is it wise to use Sikaflex? I know it will do a brilliant job of sealing, but what if the skylight has to come off again in the future? :?

What do you think? Would the non-setting compound I suggested be better in the long term?

Dave


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you both, will keep an eye for your reply Trevor - thanks.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Flossydrop said:


> Thank you both, will keep an eye for your reply Trevor - thanks.


Hi Flossydrop,

This is a job I did last year, in the way of replacing both small skylights, on a 99 year Hymer.

Please be aware, that even after cutting the old mastic with a longish stanley blade, both rooflights were a bu##er to get off. 
Due to the length of time on the roof, exposed to all sorts of weather extremities, plastic parts can become very brittle and may brake easily. Hubby will have to be very careful.

I would possibly prefer to over seal for now, (as Trevor suggested) but with a flexible sealant, and see how it goes. If it continues to leak, get it seen to professionally, especially if hubby isn't too keen to remove the rooflight.

Whereabouts are you located?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, ive just replaced all 3 of my rooflights on my autotrail 1996 cheyenne, found them not too dificult,..used a good quallity long blade stanly knife ,warmed blade slightly, propping up skylight slightly with a thin piece of wood as i work around,dificult part was cleaning off old sealant ,i fitted 400x400 MPK lights if you have to fit a new one of these best to use as posted earlier ,a good quallity sealant if not confident ,use a prof,...regards Les


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks all, my hubby isn't too keen (very heavy handed !) to remove the whole sky light. He just went to purchase a couple of items for the Hymer and the man suggested just over sealing and seeing how it faired.

We are based in Sunbury on Thames in Middlesex, we need a couple of little bits looked at internally so I am keen to find someone locally who then maybe able to help with the roof issue too.

Thanks everyone
Regards
Floss


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Hi Tevor
> 
> Just saw your post.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

Yes I would use a non-setting compound for something that is likely to be removed at some stage. Hopefully though, a re-sealed skylight will not need to come off again  
It is possible to remove something that has been stuck with sikaflex but admittedly a little more difficult :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

trevorf said:


> It is possible to remove something that has been stuck with sikaflex but admittedly a little more difficult :lol: :lol:
> Trevor


Thanks Trevor . . . master of the understatement again! 8O :lol: :lol:

I built three kit cars, vital bits of which were held on by Sikaflex alone!! :roll: Brilliant stuff, by by heck it don't half hang on!!

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> master of the understatement again! 8O :lol: :lol:


My sentiments too Dave. :lol: :lol:

Sorry *Trev*. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

